# Let's build the ultimate luremaking man-cave one tool at a time



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes I started the "Made in the U.S.A." thread and yes I am sitting here staring at some, as me and my bro like to say, foreign-made "Junkque Cousteau".

But it gave me an idea for what I think can be a fun thread.

Let's try to build "the ultimate handmade luremaking facility" one tool at a time.

This will be a way to share, ask questions, learn, etc. Try not to duplicate items that the shop already has, yet at the same time, if you know of a superior product, please share if you want to. I want this to be fun and educational at the same time. Try not to post twice in a row, but I understand:G.. At first I was thinking starting with the essentials might be cool (more beneficial to newbies who are interested in starting) but lets just do whatever. It would be nice also to give an explanation of the primary uses of the tool and tips/tricks.

Rotary tool (original single speed dremel that was given to me crapped out after good use) and small drill bits(imagine you are looking at an assortment of small drill bits lol with the ones shown 1/16" being on the small side). I use these two together to drill hook hanger holes(I rarely, rarely thru wire but rather super glue my hook hangers in), tie in holes, and holes for weights (split shots) which then get filled with super glue or epoxy. I also use them (carefully) to remove epoxy from holes after final epoxy coat. Since I dont use many of the rotary tool accessories, I willl leave those to someone else and learn.

Dunno if this is gonna fly, but its worth a try...we all make different types of baits with different techniques so there will be lots of stuff. Hopefully we can have a "rudimentary/usable" shop in a few months, a nice one in a year, a reallly nice one in 5, and "the ultimate" in 10....


----------

